# Mac Eyeshadow Combinations Website



## DaisySC (Aug 1, 2006)

I found this really good website that has a lot of eyeshadow combinations. For example you look up Shimmermoss and it has some good combinations that look good with that color. They are all in alphabetical order. Its awsome. I dont know if this has been posted before and if it has sorry for the double posting. I feel in love with this website.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So here it is. http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/


----------



## sugahlici0us (Aug 1, 2006)

hehe yep I use that site when I get a color and am at a loss as to what to pair it with...comes in very handy


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG I sat at work one day and printed out all 124 pages and then made a condensed version (a little chart I drew) with only the colors I currently have...yeah um I'm still working on the chart b/c I start on it and then get distracted but it's actually pretty helpful!! I love that site too


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 1, 2006)

yay! thats the site i was looking for! i saved it in my faves and had to reboot my comp so i lost everything. thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thts a gr8 help!


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 13, 2013)

The website you guys mentioned isn't  up !


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry to repost but does anyone have a copy of it that they wouldn't mind posting for all of us that missed out? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## swallace (Aug 14, 2013)

DaisySC said:


> I found this really good website that has a lot of eyeshadow combinations. For example you look up Shimmermoss and it has some good combinations that look good with that color. They are all in alphabetical order. Its awsome. I dont know if this has been posted before and if it has sorry for the double posting. I feel in love with this website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That website isnt working for me?


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 21, 2013)

I found the website for all the MAC Combinations you guys!! It's http://www.macmakeup.net/ It worked for me and the other one posted previously in this forum did not! Good luck and enjoy! And a big THANK YOU to whoever took their time to put this together for us to enjoy xoxo


----------

